# Bảo Vệ Con Cái Trước Thông Tin Tiêu Cực Từ Mạng Internet ?



## LinhAn205 (30 Tháng bảy 2017)

Dạo này khi xem phim hay đọc báo mạng những quảng cáo không tươi sáng mấy cứ hiển thị ở màn hình. Cứ khoảng 1 phút lại có 1 tin màn hình lại sáng. vài giây sau nếu em ko ấn ok hoặc back sẽ tự mất và chuyển sang tin khác. Nội dung tin thì thường: Để tải game đang hot,rồi tỷ lệ lô đề ,sổ xổ bóng đá bla..bla các thể loại.Nhà có trẻ con nên sợ các cháu mà tiếp cận những thông tin này e là không có lợi, đang nghĩ cách để khắc chế điều này mà không biết là sẽ sử dụng phương án nào.
Em đang tính dùng dịch vụ của Viettel cung cấp tên là #Safenet

Không biết là ngoài bác Viettel thì còn nhà  cung cấp nào dịch vụ này nữa không cả nhà nhỉ ? thôi thì cũng vì tương lai tươi sáng của con em chúng ta, các bác xem có phương án nào nữa thì chia sẻ với em.tks cả nhà <3


----------



## huyennguyen95 (1 Tháng tám 2017)

dùng dịch vụ này của viettel là chuẩn rồi, ngon  mà rẻ hì


----------



## phantruong (1 Tháng tám 2017)

dịch vụ safenet này chỉ có mạng ftth của viettel mới đăng ký dc nhỉ


----------



## cochunho95 (1 Tháng tám 2017)

các nhà mạng khác cũng có kiểu dịch vụ này, nhưng mà giá cả của viettel là mềm bạn ạ


----------



## nguyenlan1211 (1 Tháng tám 2017)

giờ nhiều người dùng dịch vụ này nhỉ? đang tính dùng xem sao @@


----------



## linhlinhhs (1 Tháng tám 2017)

hanhphucnoiday đã viết:


> nhà bạn dùng mạng viettel thì nên dky safenet, còn nhà mạng khác có dịch vụ khác mà


thế thì chuyển qua dùng FTTH của viettel cho tiết kiệm hehe


----------



## tutulyy (1 Tháng tám 2017)

Cái này mỗi tháng có 15k mà quan trọng nhất là chặn đc mấy wed vớ vẩn, cả tự mình đặt lịch chặn theo nhu cầu nữa, cứ thế mà đăng ký đi suy nghĩ làm gì nhiều


----------



## huybinh (1 Tháng tám 2017)

mà cái này chỉ dùng cho mạng cáp quang viettel thôi nhé, dùng vnpt hay fpt thì không được đâu


----------



## huybinh (1 Tháng tám 2017)

giờ viettel có thêm dvu này thì khối ng lại bị quản lý rồi hic


----------



## Chiêu Minh (1 Tháng tám 2017)

dùng safenet của viettel là hợp lý nhất rồi đấy bác, tính năng hiệu quả mà giá cũng hợp lý nữa chỉ 15K 1 tháng


----------



## LinhAn205 (1 Tháng tám 2017)

huyennguyen95 đã viết:


> dùng dịch vụ này của viettel là chuẩn rồi, ngon  mà rẻ hì


nhà bác cũng đăng ký sử dụng rồi chứ ạ ?


----------



## ngalele (1 Tháng tám 2017)

Bọn trẻ con giờ nó ranh lắm các bác ạ, cái gì nó cũng nghịch được nên tốt nhất là không cho trẻ sử dụng internet, còn nếu cho dùng thì phải có biện pháp ngăn chặn web xấu như Safenet chẳng hạn ấy


----------



## thảo anh (1 Tháng tám 2017)

cái này dùng ftth đăng kí mới được phải không ạ


----------



## minh anhh (1 Tháng tám 2017)

em cũng đang điên đầu vì thằng con em đây 5 tuổi mà chơi toàn game đanh nhau thôi các bác ạ. có khi em cũng đăng kí dùng mới được


----------



## quỳnh chy (1 Tháng tám 2017)

đã có bác nào dùng rồi nói em nghe nói như thế nó vậy ạ


----------



## nhiminhlht (1 Tháng tám 2017)

Công nhận dịch vụ này hữu ích thật, nhà mình cũng mới sử dụng


----------



## leducvietck1 (1 Tháng tám 2017)

chỉ mạng viettel mới đăng kí được dịch vụ này thôi hả các bác?


----------



## su99 (1 Tháng tám 2017)

cũng mới nghe dịch vụ safenet của viettel này hình như dịch vụ này mới


----------



## phanhuy991 (1 Tháng tám 2017)

Em biết mỗi của viettel, toàn dùng mạng viettel chứ có dùng mạng khác đâu mà biết


----------



## mapmap (2 Tháng tám 2017)

Mình mới thấy mỗi a Viettel có dv này


----------



## Doan doan (2 Tháng tám 2017)

Dùng mấy dịch vụ này thì kiểm soát con dễ dàng rồi


----------



## hà mi (2 Tháng tám 2017)

thế này em phải đăng kí ngay để còn kiểm soát 2 nhóc nhà em không thì có mà hỏng người


----------



## linh hà (2 Tháng tám 2017)

cái này có tổng đài tư vấn không mọi người


----------



## huệ hậu đậu (2 Tháng tám 2017)

hà mi đã viết:


> thế này em phải đăng kí ngay để còn kiểm soát 2 nhóc nhà em không thì có mà hỏng người


có bác nhé gọi số 18008119 nghe tư vấn nhé


----------



## trantrungtt (2 Tháng tám 2017)

Viettel có cái này hay phết nhỉ, giờ nhiều chương trình xấu có dịch vụ này kiểm soát internet an toàn hơn


----------



## hoa22065 (2 Tháng tám 2017)

Chắc là nhiều mạng khác cũng có nhưng mình không biết, nhưng phải công nhận Viettel có cái Safenet này cho trẻ con truy cập mạng cũng an tâm hẳn


----------



## viettmelo (2 Tháng tám 2017)

Đăng kí luôn trên trang chủ Safenet.vn cũng được mọi người nhỉ?


----------



## loanvp20 (2 Tháng tám 2017)

mình cũng thấy giờ mọi người nên để ý thời gian, truy cập của trẻ con hơn. Cap quang viettel thì quản lý bằng Safenet là chuẩn khỏi chỉnh rồi


----------



## tuoixinhxan (2 Tháng tám 2017)

đăng kí có dễ ko bạn mình gà khoản này lắm


----------



## nguyenkhanhthi (2 Tháng tám 2017)

tuoixinhxan đã viết:


> đăng kí có dễ ko bạn mình gà khoản này lắm


đăng kí 5' thôi bạn, vừa nhanh vừa dễ


----------



## coca22 (2 Tháng tám 2017)

dịch vụ ày mới có à bạn ới , mình chưa nghe tới dịch vụ này bao giờ


----------



## trucquynhtran (2 Tháng tám 2017)

Công nhận viettel dạo này có nhiều dịch vụ tiện dụng thật


----------



## nguyenngocthuylinh (2 Tháng tám 2017)

Xã hội hiện đại thì càng phức tạp.... có con nhỏ hay tuổi vị thành niên thì càng phải kiểm tra gát gao hơn...


----------



## minhhanghn1 (2 Tháng tám 2017)

nhà có con nhỏ nên dùng dịch vụ này để kiểm soát k thì k ổn các bác nhỉ


----------



## duyhungtran (2 Tháng tám 2017)

có 15k 1 tháng mà nhiều tính năng nhỉ các bác.


----------



## Bích Hồng 1212 (2 Tháng tám 2017)

dịch vụ của viettel thật tốt, có dịch vụ này chúng ta có thể bảo vệ con cái trước những thông tin độc hại từ mạng internet mà 1 tháng chỉ mất có 15K thật tuyệt vời


----------



## Hồng Lĩnh 145 (2 Tháng tám 2017)

dùng safenet của viettel là đúng cách nhất rồi đấy bác à, bên viettel hỗ trợ dịch vụ tốt cần gì gọi cái là có hỗ trợ ngay


----------



## nacnac (2 Tháng tám 2017)

Dùng dịch vụ này rẻ mà cũng an toàn cho các con rồi


----------



## duud (2 Tháng tám 2017)

bảo vệ con cái thế này thì có là quản quá ko mọi ng


----------



## nvt22vn (2 Tháng tám 2017)

Dịch vụ này nhiều cha mẹ sử dụng lắm. mấy nhà bác em nhà nào cũng dùng làm em cũng k có cách nào mà xem....


----------



## tutaivn (3 Tháng tám 2017)

safenet càng ngày cành thêm nhiều tính năn hợp lý. thiết nghĩ sẽ phát triển trong tương lai


----------



## hiennguyen95 (3 Tháng tám 2017)

nhà mình cũng mới đăng kí dùng dịch vụ này,thấy an tâm hơn nhiều hì


----------



## nguyenlan1211 (3 Tháng tám 2017)

phantruong đã viết:


> dịch vụ safenet này chỉ có mạng ftth của viettel mới đăng ký dc nhỉ


đúng rồi bạn ạ! nên là nếu muốn dùng thì cứ chuyển qua mạng FTTH rồi đăng kí, ngon và rẻ hì


----------



## linhlinhhs (3 Tháng tám 2017)

Thamxaugai đã viết:


> có 15k trên 1 tiền phí thôi mà, lam gì mà suy nghĩ ghê thế


chắc thấy rẻ quá nên lo lắng về chất lượng, công nhận rẻ khó tin luôn hì


----------



## huyennguyen95 (3 Tháng tám 2017)

cochunho95 đã viết:


> các nhà mạng khác cũng có kiểu dịch vụ này, nhưng mà giá cả của viettel là mềm bạn ạ


giá dịch vụ dùng cả tháng chưa bằng giá 1 bát phở hì


----------



## su99 (3 Tháng tám 2017)

dịch vụ này đăng ký được tốt cho con cái bảo vệ con khỏi môi trường internet không lành mạnh


----------



## banmai11 (3 Tháng tám 2017)

leducvietck1 đã viết:


> chỉ mạng viettel mới đăng kí được dịch vụ này thôi hả các bác?


chỉ đăng ký được cho FTTH của viettel thôi bạn ạ


----------



## rose kute (3 Tháng tám 2017)

cái này phải sử dụng FTTH của viettel mới đăng kí được phải không ạ


----------



## lyna thu hằng (3 Tháng tám 2017)

nhà mình đăng kí được 2 mục đích quản con quản chồng luôn)))


----------



## Dũng đà lạt (3 Tháng tám 2017)

giờ em thấy càng nhiều phụ huynh sử dụng safenet để quản lý con cái về việc sử dụng mạng internet có vẻ hiệu quả nên được tin tưởng và sử dụng nhiều


----------



## duyhungtran (3 Tháng tám 2017)

với xã hội này thì đúng là không kiểm soát không được các bác nhỉ....lo lắng cho thế hệ trẻ


----------



## trucquynhtran (3 Tháng tám 2017)

Nhà có con nhỏ nên cài dịch vụ này để kiểm soát được những trang các bạn nhỏ vào.


----------



## nguyenngocthuylinh (3 Tháng tám 2017)

dịch vụ này có cả tính năng chặn giờ thông minh đấy các bác ạ…


----------



## minhhanghn1 (3 Tháng tám 2017)

Hình như chỉ nhà ai lắp mạng FTTH mới đăng kí được dịch vụ này đúng k các chế?


----------



## nhiminhlht (3 Tháng tám 2017)

may quá nhà em cũng đang dùng mạng của Viettel :v


----------



## Thu Y (3 Tháng tám 2017)

cái này bố mẹ phải chủ động phòng tránh cho con cái thôi


----------



## phantruong (3 Tháng tám 2017)

dùng mạng ftth thì đăng ký dùng dịch vụ safenet, còn nhà mạng khác có nhưng giá cao hơn thì phải


----------



## thuynga24 (3 Tháng tám 2017)

Muốn đăng kí thì làm thế nào hả bạn ơi?


----------



## bong bong (3 Tháng tám 2017)

Quản lý con cái trong cả mạng internet


----------



## nguyentuantuntt (3 Tháng tám 2017)

Dùng safenet muốn chặn trang nào cũng được, chặn theo từng giờ muốn truy cập cũng được hay phết


----------



## Chiêu Minh (4 Tháng tám 2017)

các bác biết không sau khi đọc được thông tin về dịch vụ bổ ích này , em chia sẻ với các chị em đồng nghiệp cũng đã khá nhiều người đổi từ mạng cáp đồng sang cáp quang để đăng ký safenet quyết tâm vì một môi trường internet trong sạch


----------



## huyennguyen95 (4 Tháng tám 2017)

phuonguyen245 đã viết:


> dịch vụ tiện ích thế này mà có 15k/ tháng thôi á rẻ vãi


rẻ hơn cả bát phở mà nhiều tiện ích )


----------



## thảo anh (4 Tháng tám 2017)

nay em ra đăng kí dịch vụ FTTH và dịch vụ này luôn rồi về dùng cho an tâm


----------



## minh anhh (4 Tháng tám 2017)

nhà em chưa đăng kí ftth nên không đăng kí được các bác ạ


----------



## ng.thảo ly (4 Tháng tám 2017)

tutulyy đã viết:


> Cái này mỗi tháng có 15k mà quan trọng nhất là chặn đc mấy wed vớ vẩn, cả tự mình đặt lịch chặn theo nhu cầu nữa, cứ thế mà đăng ký đi suy nghĩ làm gì nhiều


có chặn được nhiều trang không ạ


----------



## nguyencanhtoan (4 Tháng tám 2017)

Chắc là các mạng khác cũng có nhưng với tên khác chẳng hạn, còn viettel thì chắc chắn là safenet rồi


----------



## nguyetcong (4 Tháng tám 2017)

cái dịch vụ này phải dùng mạng cáp quang FTTH mới đăng kí được đúng không bác thớt?


----------



## HưngThịnh (5 Tháng tám 2017)

em thì nói thật với các bác là em quan tâm về giá là đầu tiên, thấy rẻ là em đang có cảm tình rồi đấy ạ


----------



## tutulyy (5 Tháng tám 2017)

thảo anh đã viết:


> cái này dùng ftth đăng kí mới được phải không ạ


đúng rồi đấy b ,phải dùng ftth của viettel mới dki đk dịch vụ này


----------



## Hoanggiabao33 (5 Tháng tám 2017)

ai biết rõ thông tin về dịch vụ e hỏi chút


----------



## minhhung1410 (5 Tháng tám 2017)

Chắc chắn là có những dịch vụ khác tương tự như safenet nhưng dành cho mạng khác, nếu quản lý cho đường truyền viettel thì chắc chắn nên đăng ký safenet


----------



## duahaudhdh (5 Tháng tám 2017)

Suốt ngày thấy mấy chương trình vớ vẩn trên mạng mà bon trẻ thì hay truy cập linh tinh, may mà có cái safenet này chặn bớt đi mới thấy đỡ lo


----------



## minh hung@ (5 Tháng tám 2017)

ứng dụng nghe tiện quá nhỉ, chắc mình cũng phải đăng ký cho thằng em mình đỡ nghịch mấy trang web linh tinh thôi


----------



## vũ thu hà giang (5 Tháng tám 2017)

sao rõ ràng nhà m đã cài safe net, m dùng điện thoại đúng là ko vào dc những trang bị chặn, nhưng m ra quán cafe thì những trang đó vẫn vào dc bình thường nhỉ


----------



## trần ngọc ngần (5 Tháng tám 2017)

vũ thu hà giang đã viết:


> sao rõ ràng nhà m đã cài safe net, m dùng điện thoại đúng là ko vào dc những trang bị chặn, nhưng m ra quán cafe thì những trang đó vẫn vào dc bình thường nhỉ


Bạn đã đăng ký SafeNet tại mạng nhà mình, mạng nhà bạn đã có dịch vụ SafeNet. Bạn ra quán café thì Internet tại đó chưa có dịch vụ SafeNet nên vẫn truy cập được. Mọi thiết bị sử dụng chung đường truyền Internet có SafeNet thì được bảo vệ, không phân biệt thiết bị.


----------



## huybinh (6 Tháng tám 2017)

yoyoyo3 đã viết:


> Đọc cái này là em muốn đăng ký luôn rồi đó


đang kí dùng đi b ,dvu này tiện ích lắm ý


----------



## nhietha44 (6 Tháng tám 2017)

Dịch vụ này có chặn được quảng cáo không các bác , chứ lướt wed toàn thấy quảng cáo phiền vãi ra


----------



## phantruong (6 Tháng tám 2017)

giá cước rẻ thế này không biết viettel họ thu phí kiểu gì nhỉ?


----------



## duahaudhdh (20 Tháng tám 2017)

mình cũng thích dịch vụ safenet này của viettel


----------

